# When Tomorrow Starts Without Me



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

When tomorrow starts without me
and I'm not there to see
the sun will rise and find your eyes
all filled with tears for me

I wish so much you wouldn't cry
the way you did today
Remembering how I'd lay me head
in your lap that special way
I know how much you love me
as much as I love you
And each time that you think of me
I know you'll miss me too

But when tomorrow starts without me
please try to understand
that an angel came and called my name
and petted me with her hand
She said my place was ready
in heaven far above
and that I'd have to leave behind
all those I dearly love

But as I turned to go away
a tear fell from my eye
for all my life I never thought
that I would have to die
I had so much to live for 
so many things to do 
It seemed almost impossible
that I was leaving you

I thought of all the yesterdays
The good ones and the bad
I thought of all the love we shared
and all the fun we had

If I could relive yesterday
just even for a while
I'd wag my tail and kiss you
just so I could see you smile

But then I fully realized
that this could never be
for emptiness and memories
would take the place of me

And when I thought of treats and toys 
I might miss come tomorrow
I thought of you and when I did
my heart was filled with sorrow

But then I walked through Heaven's gate
and felt so much at home
As God looked down and smiled at me
from His beautiful golden throne

He said, "This is eternity
and now we welcome you
Today your life on earth is past
but here life starts anew

I promise no tomorrow
but today will always last
And since each day's the same way
there's no longing for the past

Now you have been so faithful
So trusting, loyal, and so true
Though there were times 
you did some things
you knew you shouldn't do

But you have been forgiven
and now at last you're free
so won't you sit here by me side
and wait right here with me

So when tomorrow starts without me
don't think we're far apart
For every time you think of me
I'm right there in your heart.

Kathy-author unknown


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

And now I'm crying.....


----------

